# RADON Slide 130 29 8.0 vs. RADON Slide 130 29 9.0



## Sumpf88 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und vor allem diesem Radgebiet ;-)
Ich bin 26 und ca. 10 Jahre nur auf der Straße unterwegs gewesen.

Nun war ich zwei Wochen in Südtirol auf MTB Urlaub mit Freunden. Da es mir super gefallen hat, würde ich mir gern ein eigens Bike zulegen.

Nach einigem Lesen und informieren bin ich bzgl Preis Leistung bei Radon gelandet. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein Radon Slide 140 8.0, ich würde gern aber aufgrund meiner Größe (1,90) und des Fahrens auf 29" fahren.

Da ich wie gesagt Einsteiger bin, würde ich gern ehrliche und hftl aus eigener Erfahrung getätigte Tipps haben ob sich die Mehrinvestiton von 500 für 9.0 lohnt! Da mir die Komponenten nach einzelnen Ergooglen zwar was sagen, aber da ja auch Zusammenspiel etc. Wichtig ist, ich dort wenig Durchblick habe ;-)
Danke


----------



## Speedy1985 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

naja, also zwischen dem 8 und 9er sind viele "Glaubensfragen". beim 8 ist ein RockShox Fahrwerk und eine komplette XT Gruppe montiert, am 9er ein Fox Fahrwerk mit Sram Gruppe. Die Unterschiede werden so groß nicht sein -> Geschmackssache. Zu den beiden Laufradsätzen kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass der Sun Ringle stabil aber eben auch kein Leichtgewicht sein soll.

Ich persönlich würde das 8er bevorzugen, weil das Rock Shox Fahrwerk zuverlässig und ohne große Servicekosten arbeitet (bei Fox kostet der reguläre Jahresservice schnell >200 für Gabel und Dämpfer). Beim Rest ist es ähnlich. Ich halte die XT Gruppe für sehr zuverlässig, vor allem die Bremse ist extrem sorglos. Und das wäre mir wichtig. Der Laufradsatz ist, wenn noch Geld übrig ist, besser selbst getauscht.


Oder wenn es der Geldbeutel hergibt gleich das 9 SL nehmen. Da stimmt Preis-/Leistung extrem gut. Aber 2800 ist halt ne Stange Geld für den Einstieg.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2013)

ich würde das 8er nehmen. 
mir persönlich wäre ja Shimano+Fox am liebsten, aber Rockshox ist auch ok und man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## Sumpf88 (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch zwei schon einmal für eure Antworten!
Bzgl Laufradsatz: welcher wäre denn gut? Sollte man tubeless 2.4 er draufziehen?

Danke

Für weitere Meinung bin ich sehr dankbar, es darf auch nicht Radon sein, wenn ihr einen Tipp habt!


----------



## TedStryker71 (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin das Rad gefahren - bei 26/38 brauchst Du ordentlich Schmalz im Bein, für mich - gerade Alpen und steile Stiche wäre das nix. Bin auch 1,94 und das 22 Zoll 9.0 SE wirkte auf mich recht groß - ich kam was mich selbst extrem überrascht hat mit einem 20 Zoll Rahmen besser zurecht. Allgemein hatte ich den Eindruck das die 29er Laufräder wenig seitlich Stabilität bieten. ich wollte eigentlich auch ein 29er kaufen, tendiere jetzt aktuell aber eher zu 650B.


----------



## Kopernikus81 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hey, ich war heute in Bonn bei Radon, um das Slide 130 29 8.0 das Slide 150 8.0 u. ein Swoop zum vergleich zu fahren.
Ich bin nochmal ganz unvoreingenommen an das Thema rangegangen u. bin nun voll u. ganz vom 29Zoll Slide überzeugt! 
Das Swoop ist mir zu schwer, die breiten Reifen rollen schlechter, die Geo ist deutlich Abfahrtorientiert. Das Slide 150 ist auch super, wirkt aber im Direktvergleich zum 29er schon fast nervös. Ich werde mir nun entweder das Slide 130 oder das Canyon Spectral in 29Zoll holen. Muss das 29 Zoll Spectral nun noch zum Vergleich fahren, wenn es denn mal irgendwann in Koblenz steht.


----------



## danie-dani (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Kopernikus, 

Da wären wir uns ja fast begegnet. Wollte heut mit meiner Frau auch mal nach Bonn kommen, aber da ihr ZR Lady 7.0 nicht im Laden steht haben wir kurzfristig gegen ein Besuch in Bonn entschieden. (Schon krass so ein beinahe Zufall...) 

Hast du dich aufs slide 29er 8.0 gesetzt? Wie fändest du die Kabelführung bei 29er?!? Wirklich so schlimm wie man liest. Bin ja momentan auf meinem ZR Race 29er unterwegs und finde das Rollen, bzw die Lage auf der Straße schon Top. Und du sagst das der Unterschied zwischen slide 150 und slide 130 schon groß war?!? Wie hast du das getestet?!? Die 2 sind bei mir auf der Liste, sowie Spectral in Koblenz... 

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Sumpf88 (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht. War das 8.0 in allen Rahmengrößen da?


----------



## Kopernikus81 (26. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Hi Kopernikus,
> 
> Da wären wir uns ja fast begegnet. Wollte heut mit meiner Frau auch mal nach Bonn kommen, aber da ihr ZR Lady 7.0 nicht im Laden steht haben wir kurzfristig gegen ein Besuch in Bonn entschieden. (Schon krass so ein beinahe Zufall...)
> 
> ...



Wie lustig, wir sind auch nur wg. meiner Freundin hin. Sie hat sich nen Tacx Rollentrainer für ihr Rennrad gekauft, Tagesangebot von: 375 auf 169 reduziert. Ich hab Sie dann auch mal auf n ZR Lady gesetzt, MTB gefällt Ihr aber leider gar nicht, Sie bleibt beim Rennrad. Egal 

Ja, bin alle 3 gefahren(Slide 29 u. 26" u. Swoop 26"), du merkst die Unterschiede direkt beim fahren. Im Store gibt es im Erdgeschoß so nen Mini Test Parcours inkl. 2 kleinen Hügeln wo du drüber fahren kannst. 

Das Slide 130 8.0 hatten Sie in allen Rahmengrößen da. Der 20" Rahmen passt mir Super, bin 189cm groß.
Gut, die Kabelführung auf der Linken Rahmenseite sieht nicht sehr aufgeräumt aus, stört mich aber nicht weiter.

Ich bin eigentlich schon kurz davor das Slide zu ordern, da mich bei Canyon die lange Wartezeit nervt. Müsste ja dann noch ein halbes Jahr auf meinem Hardtail sitzen. 

Außerdem ist mir 3 fach Kurbel, komplett XT inkl. Bremse u. Rockshox Fahrwerk beim Radon auch lieber als der Mix beim Spectral (2fach Kurbel, Avid Bremse u. Fox Fahrwerk.) Die Reverb Stealth haben ja beide.


----------



## Sumpf88 (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann sollte 20" beim mir auch gut passen. Werde aber vor der Investition die Reise das Rheintal hinunter zum Testen antreten...


----------



## danie-dani (26. Oktober 2013)

Haha, ist ja genial. Nachdem meine Frau immer hinterher fährt und kein Berg runter kann mit ihrem gepimpten Cupcake-Holland-Atzen-Old School-Fahrrad könnt ich Sie endlich zu einem MTB überreden. Auf welches hat Sie sich denn gesetzt?!? Ja, komplett XT und Rock Shocks gefällt mir auch wesentlich besser als der Mix bei Canyon. Anderseits gefällt mir aber das Canyon vom Rahmen Design auch. Wobei, sehen beide gut aus. Die Frage bleibt halt ob Slide 150 oder halt das Slide 130. Fahr ja schon diese Saison 29er, allerdings ist das seit 12 Jahren mein erster Kontakt mit einem Fahrrad... 

Willst du dann noch was umbauen beim Slide 130?!? Viell mit farbigen Anbauteile arbeiten?!? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kopernikus81 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube es war das ZR Lady 5.0, Einsteiger Hardtail. Aber MTB ist nix für Sie. Sie möchte beim Rennrad bleiben u. trainiert für Ihren 1. Triathlon nächstes Jahr...

Ja, ganz schwarz möchte ich es nicht lassen. Ich möchte wenn auch einen kürzeren Vorbau, evtl. dann farbig passend mit anderen Griffen u.  Flatpedalen. Vielleicht blau oder hellgrün?


----------



## danie-dani (27. Oktober 2013)

Na dann wÃ¼nsche ich schonmal viel Erfolg fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr. 

Ja, Blau wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich auch in Frage kommen, hab ja momentan das 29er in Blau, hatte mir n farblich passenden Rucksack geholt, den kÃ¶nnte man im neuen Bike wiederspiegeln lassen. Mir gefÃ¤llt aber auch das Slide 150 8.0 sehr gut, in Anthrazit/Blau. Die Combi hat schon was. ð 
Wie immer, fragen Ã¼ber fragen... 

GruÃ, Daniel


----------



## Speedy1985 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Antrazit/blau sieht echt gut aus. kein Vergleich zum langweiligen schwarz des 130er. Insgesamt ist das Slide 150 8.0 wirklich stimmig ausgestattet. Ich muss mir überlegen ob ich nicht einfach bei 26 Zoll bleibe


----------



## Sumpf88 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich tendiere auch zum Blauen. Dazu noch eine Frage :
Kann man auf die beim 8.0 mitgelieferten Felgen Continental Mountain King 29 2.4 Tubeless ziehen oder muss ich hierbei was beachten?


----------



## leads (7. November 2013)

Hallo,
schon alle ihre Bikes gekauft??? 
Falls nicht, am Samstag gibt´s 20% auf ALLES im LADEN !!! Auch 2014er Bikes und so...
Ich bin da !


----------



## Sumpf88 (7. November 2013)

Nein. Ich wollte ich einer Woche hin. Schaffe es am Samstag nicht. Weißt du wann wieder eine solche Aktion ist? Bzw woher weißt du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leads (8. November 2013)

Hallo, 
auf Facebook findet man die Anzeige und hier:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-06-11-13--Almdorf-Outlet-_id_25703_.htm


Das ist interessant...Frage ist aber auch WARUM ??? Vielleicht gibt´s danach ja so ne Art Update der Anbauteile oder so (Bremsen,Schaltungen,Dämpfer,etc)
Aber ist ja eigentlich alles geil...und bei 20% ist´s allemal klasse !


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. November 2013)

Die Vorführbikes gibts mit 20% Rabatt.
Die aktuellen Modelle stehen noch nicht im Laden, soweit ich weiss


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. November 2013)

Auf alles 20% !!



> Ein Mega Outlet entsteht: Das Almdorf-Outlet. Am Samstag den 9.11.2013  ist Neueröffnung. 20% auf alle UVP´s. Auch alle Bikes!!! Und natürlich  Sonderposten über 50% reduziert. Outdoor, Fashion, Sportswear, Bikewear  aller Top Marken.
> Hüttengaudi im Megastore: Am Samstag eröffnen wir  unser Almdorf: Prozente auf alles was ihr tragen könnt - natürlich auch  auf Radon Bikes!!!
> Unser "Danke Schön" für die Saison!!! (Nur im Megastore, kein Versand!!)
> Nutzt auch unsere 0% Finanzierung im Megastore ab 399, Euro. (Gilt nicht für reduzierte Ware.)


----------



## leads (9. November 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Die Vorführbikes gibts mit 20% Rabatt.
> Die aktuellen Modelle stehen noch nicht im Laden, soweit ich weiss


  Das heißt ???? Dies WE alles raus aus der Vorserienproduktion und ab nächster Woche dann die GUTEN in den Verkauf??? Oder mit den 2014er Teilen??? Fox 34 etc???? BITTE SPRICH !!!
Es sollen doch wohl auch Neuräder mit 20% verkauft werden, oder???? Die Vorführer gab´s doch letzte Woche !!! ODER DOCH NICHT ???


----------

